# Pack saddles



## michele80906

I know this sounds a little crazy but has anyone here ever considered hiking with your mini? I am going to with mine and my question is, anyone bought a set of packs that work? My friend found one in Ozark Mountain I am considering. Thank you in advance for your responses. Michele, Colorado


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I've looked at those, too.

I usually walk with mine several times a week. I put the harness saddle on and hang grocery sacks from the terrets. This works pretty well. We pick up litter that way. The saddle harness I use has a little breast collar and a crupper. This keeps the load on better. You'd have to keep a pack saddle evenly weighted on both sides, I think, to use it. If you were actually on a hike, and emptied the water bottles, you might be able to put trail rocks in the other side to keep it even.

Horses do not generally like "going for walks". They are browsers and don't understand the concept of just walking for the fun of it. It would have to be a job, then stopping to graze or rest would be release from the job.

I'd love to hear about hiking adventures with your horses!


----------



## minimule

There is a company that makes packs for dogs. Their largest size would fit a mini well I believe. I started to buy a set for my mules but just never did.....

The first photo is the Mountainsmith Dog Pack. Runs from $36-$55. The second photo is the Kelty pack which is the one I was looking at. It runs from $29.95-$55.

Amazon has them:

http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=3400531


----------



## DarkhHorseFarms

A friend of mine pack with her GOATS.

She has some beautiful (GOAT) pack saddles and I have considered trying them on my minis. Her largest goat is probably 2 " taller than my tallest mini but seems to be slightly narrower.


----------



## maggiemae

I would be interested in hearing about your adventures. Let me know how it goes. I think it would be fun to pack a picnic and go for a long walk to a meadow where the horse could graze while you picnic. Or pack a tent and camping supplies on the horse and go backwoods camping. It sounds relaxing.


----------



## Sue_C.

I remember reading about a place that offered over-night hiking tours that used several miniatures in pack saddles. I thought at the time, and still do...that was a super idea.


----------



## michele80906

Thank you everyone for your responses and suggestions. This group is always full of great information. The one I am looking at purchasing in Ozark Mountain has a crupper and a chest piece made out of nylon and the packs on both sides with velcro enclosures. I am thinking about going ahead and getting this one and if I don't care for the nylon, taking it to my leather man and having him make them out of leather. I am not a big nylon fan because of rubbing. I am going to use my pads from my old harness and maybe my back band. I rode horses in the high mountains of Colorado for over 30 years and I am sure my mini can hike these trails as well as my horses did. In fact, I belonged to the Back Country Horsemen of Colorado and we worked on trails and volunteered for the Forest Service and BLM. We did lots of packing in of tools and chain saws. I do know people who have hiked with dogs, goats and llamas...no reason why a mini can't do it. As far as not liking to go out for walks...gosh...my mini sure does...and he knows not to keep looking at grass and stuff. You know...people packed on mules and horses in early history. I think those animals learned not to keep grabbing for grass. When it's time to go walking my mini comes right to me and puts his head in his halter. He knows where he is going. The only other concern I have is finding out if I need to protect his hooves...I will find that out once we get started. I know there is a product called Soul Guard I will try and if that doesn't do it, I know you can purchase boots for the little guys.

I will be sure to let you guys know how it goes if you are interested. I am starting out by hiking the trails by my house and our first order of business is to practice going over creeks. He hasn't done that yet...should be a blast.



Michele, Colorado


----------



## vickie gee

I too have been pre-shopping for pack saddles. My husband thinks we should have some on hand in case we should ever have to head out on foot in the event of a natural disaster, terrorist attack, and foremost in HIS mind civil unrest or civil war. His theory is "better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it."


----------



## maggiemae

My mini goes walking with me on trails, but in some of the rockier places she stumbles (the sharp rocks either give way under her hoof or poke her sole) so I ordered hoofwings for her. I think that will solve the problem of her getting sore or getting a stone bruise. She seems to be getting more use to the rocks while I'm waiting for the boots though. I live at the base of the Appalachian Mountains - lots a rocks.


----------



## Shari

I do with Maggie and Theia. I have a Pannier and Sawbuck for them.






These folks have great packing stuff that will fit mini's well!

http://www.northwestpackgoats.com/panniers.htm


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Shari, thanks for the AWESOME link!!



I've wanted a nice pannier set for years and found a few online but didn't know if they'd fit the minis or not and they were "seriously priced" for serious packers. The ones your company has look great!

To the OP, since you have a history of backpacking with horses I'm sure you're aware of how important it is that the load be comfortable.



If you plan on doing more than packing out trash or taking a couple of sandwiches I would not recommend any packing system which puts the entire weight of the load on a narrow harness-style saddle and especially one which features unpadded nylon bags. Anyone who has toted around a load of modern textbooks in a cheap backpack versus a nice one can tell you how much difference it makes! You want that load distributed over a wide area, well-padded and firmly anchored.

If you are uncomfortable investing in a proper pack saddle, I would get a mini-sized Western saddle and then put a set of big horse saddle bags over the seat and proceed that way. Anything that will comfortably distribute the load!

My injured mini much prefers being a driving horse but is still thrilled to get out for a walk in new places. He will happily lead me down the trail, always in a hurry to see what's around the next bend. That may be his future if he doesn't get back to driving!



I think as long as he has a job he will be happy and it sure beats picking up dog poop.





Leia


----------



## michele80906

I live in the Rocky Mountains in Colorado...lol..so lots of rocks. I am of course conditioning my little guy right now walking quite a few miles a day on gravel roads and hiking in my area...lots of rocks. I am going to try using Soul Guard before we head out and carry some Gorilla tape with me just in case. I have read about the hoofwings, so let me know how they work for you as I would be highly interested just in case. Michele, Colorado

My mini goes walking with me on trails, but in some of the rockier places she stumbles (the sharp rocks either give way under her hoof or poke her sole) so I ordered hoofwings for her. I think that will solve the problem of her getting sore or getting a stone bruise. She seems to be getting more use to the rocks while I'm waiting for the boots though. I live at the base of the Appalachian Mountains - lots a rocks.


----------



## michele80906

Wow...thanks for the website. I will have to go read up on them. Michele

I have a Pannier and Sawbuck for them.

These folks have great packing stuff that will fit mini's well!

http://www.northwestpackgoats.com/panniers.htm


----------



## michele80906

Yes, I am most aware of pack distribution....you learn that after many miles of trail...even with packs behind a saddle. I am very motivated at the present to pack with my mini as after my accident this fall with my mini and an entire winter trying to start him all over in the cart I am back to square nothing as he is continuing to try and buck and kick the cart. After lots of thought and much input from people who train to drive I am moving on with him to something else...I like my animals having some sort of job to do...I don't like them just standing around in their pens being bored. That includes my dogs as they go to work and hike with me also.



So, since hiking is big in my life, I figure Scotty can just pack my fish out of the mountains..haha. He's a great little guy, loves to be around his human folk...not his fault something scared him or that he isn't going to make a cart horse. Michele

My injured mini much prefers being a driving horse but is still thrilled to get out for a walk in new places. He will happily lead me down the trail, always in a hurry to see what's around the next bend. That may be his future if he doesn't get back to driving!



I think as long as he has a job he will be happy and it sure beats picking up dog poop.


----------



## michele80906

Shari, which sawbuck do you have for your mini's and how tall are your little guys?

I do with Maggie and Theia. I have a Pannier and Sawbuck for them.






These folks have great packing stuff that will fit mini's well!

http://www.northwestpackgoats.com/panniers.htm


----------



## Shari

Maggie is 33 1/2" tall and Theia is 35 1/2" tall. I have a wooden Saw buck but I like they way that metal one is built. I also have a custom made pad for the sawbuck. Is a wonderful pad. They also sell hanging scales that would work perfect for mini's, to make sure your packs are even in weight.

The folks on that link are great to work with, they can custom make anything you want. At least they did when I was ordering things from them.


----------



## Marty

Yes of course! My stallion Nicky was practically raised hiking with my late and beloved German Shepherd Tracey on the old logging trails. We would pack water and sometimes a lunch or at the very least Gatorade. My gosh we were all so muscled and had such fun!

For Nicky, I used one of the kids old school back packs and Tracey had a canine version of just what you are looking for from Petco. They can be adjusted to fit minis too.

Bring a flare gun or one of those air sirens you can get at Walmart Sports Dept for safety too.


----------



## susanne

We have a wooden pack saddle made by LB member JO~* a few years back. I have no idea if she is still making them, but it is VERY nice. It looks like this item http://www.northwestpackgoats.com/Images/FSADDLE.JPG, but her contouring on the sideboardsds is nicer.

We've used balanced market bags with it...which means we have to take two bottles of wine -- darn! I'd love to get some of the packs on the goat site -- thanks, Shari!

All four of our horses love going for walks, and none are grass snatchers.

NW people -- I think in addition to our beach drives, we need to schedule hiking and camping at Stubb-Stewart State Park, with its horse camping and great trails.


----------



## ~Amanda~

I hadn't thought about packing with minis, but wow, it sure looks like a lot of fun! And seems like no reason they can't do it just like the big horses, goats, and dogs.


----------



## michele80906

"Bring a flare gun or one of those air sirens you can get at Walmart Sports Dept for safety too."




Actually....I have some great "safety" equipment. A 38 special..concealed and permitted but quick to grab and bear spray that shoots out to 40', grizzly tested, right on my belt. I don't go out anywhere in the back country without being armed. There was another message board I was on that just had this very discussion about weapons and carting...oh boy...got into a few heated/political discussions. I don't talk politics when it comes to my and my family's safety...no one around me would know I carry and I want it that way. I practice shooting once a week and know I can draw my weapon when I need to. Where I live is very rural and we have about every predator you can think of...and you never know about the 2 legged ones. I had an encounter back when I was riding the trails with an older gentleman, a friend of mine and I was sure glad he was carrying after an incident on the trail. Made up my mind then that I would never go unprotected again myself. Anyway, sure glad to know I am not the only one that is going to hike and pack with my mini. Thanks again. Michele


----------



## Shari

susanne said:


> We have a wooden pack saddle made by LB member JO~* a few years back. I have no idea if she is still making them, but it is VERY nice. It looks like this item http://www.northwestpackgoats.com/Images/FSADDLE.JPG, but her contouring on the sideboardsds is nicer.
> We've used balanced market bags with it...which means we have to take two bottles of wine -- darn! I'd love to get some of the packs on the goat site -- thanks, Shari!
> 
> All four of our horses love going for walks, and none are grass snatchers.
> 
> NW people -- I think in addition to our beach drives, we need to schedule hiking and camping at Stubb-Stewart State Park, with its horse camping and great trails.


Your welcome.






Have been very happy with the packs I got from them, very useful!

If any one is in an area with hunters or walks in the woodlands.. I would recommend getting the International Orange or any bright color panniers, so people are less likely to shoot at you.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Shari said:


> Maggie is 33 1/2" tall and Theia is 35 1/2" tall. I have a wooden Saw buck but I like they way that metal one is built. I also have a custom made pad for the sawbuck. Is a wonderful pad. They also sell hanging scales that would work perfect for mini's, to make sure your packs are even in weight.
> The folks on that link are great to work with, they can custom make anything you want. At least they did when I was ordering things from them.


Shari, what exactly did you have them customize? It looks from the photos like you added felt padding to the breast and britchen straps at least, anything else? I'm really thinking of picking up one of these so my spare horse at the next beach drive can be "paying their way" by packing my coat, water, sunblock, camera bag, etc. It would be so nice if I didn't have to for once!





I want it to be comfortable for them though so any info you can give me would be helpful. I'm a little suspicious of those nylon straps and the one, narrow, forward girth. I notice full-sized horse packing rigs have better breeching, double-rings and a split girth to spread the load.

Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Thanks for sharing all the great hiking equipment ideas!

I bought this on ebay, but I think it is the one from Ozark. The bags are okay for carrying a lunch or water, but for overnight they wouldn't be large enough. However, the harness part could definitely support larger bags. They just velcro on. Dapper Dan is 32 1/2.

I use this for our litter patrol on walks.


----------



## Katiean

Shari said:


> I do with Maggie and Theia. I have a Pannier and Sawbuck for them.
> 
> <img src="http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i51/Bergere/Theia%20and%20Maggie/maggiepannier2Asmall.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
> 
> These folks have great packing stuff that will fit mini's well!
> 
> <a href="http://www.northwestpackgoats.com/panniers.htm" target="_blank">http://www.northwestpackgoats.com/panniers.htm</a>


What does the whole setup cost and what did you order?


----------



## Shari

I got the Wooden Saw Buck from a member here but is close to the one that the folks on the link sell.

I bought a nylon goat packing harness that is a bit padded from another place and the zipper Panniers. The pannier cost is on that web site. I don't remember what I paid for the harness part of it.

Have the set up packed in a box right now. Other wise I would take photos of it for you.

You would need a Saw buck, either wooden or metal, the harness for it and what ever Panniers you would like. These folks will make you what ever you would need. Call and talk with them.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

So no input on what features work well or what needs to be adjusted in fitting a goat pack harness to mini horses?





Leia


----------



## Shari

Each horse is different, as is the pack harness and saw buck.

The way I have mine rigged up, might not work for someone else.

And like I said, best way for me to show you how I have mine set up is photos, but it is packed in a box.

These folks offer packing gear for full sized horses and have some good photos and Articles.

http://www.outfitterssupply.com/Packing-Equipment/departments/8/

I use a no knot system. Though I don't use a top pack.

http://www.outfitterssupply.com/nak-instructions.asp

Make sure your loads are balanced.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Shari said:


> Each horse is different, as is the pack harness and saw buck. The way I have mine rigged up, might not work for someone else.
> 
> And like I said, best way for me to show you how I have mine set up is photos, but it is packed in a box.


Thanks for the reply, Shari. What I really wanted to know was if the narrow single-girth goat system worked well for a load like that or if you'd found that things slip or sore the horse. I don't want to drive the pack guys nuts redesigning it if it isn't going to be a problem the way it is.

My urge is always to do it "just like the big guys" but I'm trying to remember that I'm only going to have the horse carrying my coat, camera, lunch and probably some bottled water. It's not exactly an elk and supplies for two weeks!





Leia


----------



## Shari

A lot of the pack goats are the same size or bigger than a lot of the mini's. So the Saw bucks work well for the minis too. I use one of their 1" thick wool felt pads too. Keep it balanced and you should have no problems.

Maggie has packed fencing supplies and such for me in the past with no issues. She really enjoys helping.





The metal one they have, have more flex to them and they will work with you if you want something a little different.


----------



## cowgirlkitty26

Michele, I would love to hear how that goes and if you aren't to far away maybe check out your pack if you have purchesed one. I live in Bayfield CO and have 2 minis who I would love to take camping and get some little pack saddles for... Mine are a little on the larger size for minis, but all the pix I've seen here so far look like they are about the same.

Katherine


----------



## DJF Miniature Show Horses

Mdegnor started a thread awhile back on packing with minis. She and I have exstensive threads on this packing subject. I have made a custom mini pack saddle that is awesome and pretty much a downsized big horse concept that will answer all these questions. Go take a look at the other post 

Sorry I cant post pictures or even get a pic on my avatar..bummer  I only have a smart phone no computer.

I can put pictures to email so PM me and can send pics of my saddle and its adjustable fit.


----------



## DJF Miniature Show Horses

The other thread is "Other things to do with miniature horses" Have fun!!!


----------



## AngC

Sorry, this is an old topic.

Our Baby is bored. I would love to have her tow a cart around, but I am too ignorant of how to do that and wouldn't want to hurt her. But I have been exploring the idea of having her learn to pack. I think I could manage that without help. I've been sticking all sorts of things on her back, and placing straps around her mid-section, behind the front legs. Like for example, I use a plastic U-Line bin to measure their hay, so I have Baby carry the bin out on her back to the feeding spot. It's all been kind of informal since none of this is done with a halter on. She seems pretty amenable.

I was wondering if anyone has any further thoughts about a good pack for a mini of about 30-31 inch tall. I was looking at the Kelty pictured above. Just as a starter. I'm not too sure how to measure for a pack frame so was thinking the Kelty might be a good place to start?


----------



## Brody

I love the topic and the ideas. I am in PA now, but grew up in the Rockies in Utah and basically lived and worked in the high uinta mountains all summer. I used my gelding a LOT for packing. He accompanied me both when I was hiking, and I also ponied him several times behind a full size horse when I was riding. He loved it and did very well. I never had any of the equipment that has been shown here. I simply used a little western saddle and some full size horse saddle bags that I strapped right over the seat. That left good space to strap my tent and sleeping bag across the top. It worked great for me, and we went for some long hikes and camp outs - sometimes hiking in 15 - 20 miles.

Regarding the issues about hoofcare while hiking in the rocks. I would always keep my guys feet a little longer than normal, and be sure to nicely round the hoofs with a rasp before heading out. I also always took a rasp with me to take care of any little chips he got along the way, so that they didn't have a chance to grow into anything big. I never had a problem with his feet. Have fun! I love living in the Appalachians, but the wilderness trails here just aren't what they are out in the Rockies!


----------



## AngC

I wasn't so much wanting to head out on a backwoods hiking trip. I just wanted to figure out a way to do more with our Baby. I've looked on Craigs List for a saddle, but am unsure how to size it--not to mention--I'm not too sure I would want to buy a used saddle; it might give Baby cooties or something.

Also, we haven't accustomed any of ours to gunfire; other than pellet gun, so I wouldn't go out in the woods with any of them.

Good point about the hooves, though.

I was just wondering if anyone had any feedback on the little packs that were mentioned at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## AngC

Not much response on this one...

I checked out the dog packs and wasn't too enthused. I found a place that sells oak sawbuck type packs; I'm pretty interested; am waiting to hear back on my questions.

I have a question... Apparently there is an option to have nylon rigging vice leather. My inclination is leather. Can anyone comment on the benefits/drawbacks of leather vice nylon-type webbing?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I have a simple pack. I got it on ebay but I think it was sold by Ozark. I use it when we go for walks to pick up litter. I'll try to take a picture next time we go out. The only thing I don't like about it is the zippers on the packs only go one way, instead of zipping up to the middle. I might try buying a couple of canvas backpacks and having them sewn to the strap. The framework is like a harness. It is nylon.


----------



## AngC

Well, I think I'll go with the leather rigging. It costs a smidge more, but I just kind of like leather better. It might require a little more upkeep, but I really don't care for the synthetics.

I'm not sure Baby is as excited by this as much as I am, but I've measured her and will be ordering next week. I think she'd make a really nice cart horse, but this seems like something I can more easily handle without harming her. So maybe, next we can work on the cart business.


----------



## Shari

I have soft padded Nylon for the harness part. I would love a padded leather one, but custom made, they are super spendy.

The load looks a little unbalanced, but it isn't.






Above, she is loaded up to help clear paths in the woods...

And Below,, she is loaded up with fence insulators so I can get those up.






You can get the harness part from Quality Llama supply.... I use a double girth.

For Sawbuck and useful panniers....
I bought the Panniers and thick pocket pad from these folks.

http://www.northwestpackgoats.com/panniers.htm

However, I don't like their set up for the harness part. I want a rig like they do on the big horses. It helps stable the load and is more comfortable.


----------



## AngC

I checked out the Northwest Pack Goats folks that you mentioned originally, Shari. I like to support_ made in USA-type people_, but I found another place, also in Idaho, that I liked better--mostly because I could get everything I wanted at the same place. Like NW Pack Goats, they have a sawbuck with oak crossbars and poplar sidebars.

I did change my mind on the leather rigging. I think leather looks nicer, but I opted for cordura rigging... I started thinking about it, and if I'm learning to fit Baby to the rigging, I envisioned leather with a bunch of holes punched in it every quarter inch while I change my mind ten billion times. If/when this works out, I can always swap the cordura rigging for leather (I asked) besides it keeps the weight down a wee bit.

I opted for the double girth, also. It just seemed to make more sense.

Instead of the _thick pocket pad_, you mention, this place had synthetic felt pads that strap to the pack frame: http://bantamsaddletack.gostorego.com/shop-mini-pack-gear/saddle-pads/stayput-saddle-pads.html I thought this was a really good idea, because my vision of how I'm going to train Baby is that I'll either remove the rigging or use big zip-ties to get the rigging out of the way, and then I'll set it on her back, take it off, set it on, etc. Not having to deal with a blanket seems like it would make it easier.

By the way, once we do get to the point of strapping her in--vice just setting the pack frame on her back to accustom her, I do have a friend that packs with full-size horses and mules. I figure, he can check me to make sure she's rigged correctly. Also, because Baby is just under 2.5 years old, I have no intention of putting any weight on her until she's 3 or maybe 4 years old? I just want to start training her to do something. I never realized that unregistered horses were looked down upon until after reading here on the forum, so I want to teach her to do things that might make her more valuable to keep her off the meat wagon in case I'm no longer able to care for her.


----------



## AngC

Baby got her pack saddle a few days ago. It is just too, too, too cute! The sideboards are less than a foot long. The sawbucks are maybe 8-inches apart.

I've only had it a couple days and am slowly introducing Baby to her new toy. I zip-tied the rigging out of the way and have set it on her back (without the panniers) several times a day. I think before I start trying to cinch her in, I'll put the halter on and tie her, because she keeps trying to twist around and eat the rigging.

Our farrier hunts and does full-size horse/mule packing so I'm going to have him check my experiments to make sure I get the rigging fitted right. (once I get her used to wearing it.)


----------

